# Spalted maple



## Norm192 (Aug 19, 2014)

My biggest bowl so far. 18"x5" spalted maple finished with lacquer.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 19, 2014)

Nice bowl. I also really like the finish. I may have to give lacquer another try.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FWBGBS (Aug 23, 2014)

Along with the spalting you've got some good color variation too Norm.
Not to mention, nice turn job on that big boy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 24, 2014)

That's a big one! Nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice bowl- finish and wood.............

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Vaughn (Aug 26, 2014)

Very nice, Norm!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi, Norm. Shape is all about what is pleasing to each person's eye. This is not a favorite shape of mine, but I HAVE done one...just to do something different. You did a great job. The sidewalls look nice and straight. I didn't see tool or sanding marks, so, what can I say but great execution? The wood is fantastic. And I know how spalted wood can pose a problem with getting a smooth/even finish because, since it is spalted (which means uneven density, usually) that means that some parts sand easier than others, and well, that leaves an uneven surface. Looks like yours in "touchable".

My one comment would be about the pics... A few years back, Keller and I were having a discussion about editing photos. His comment was that he is a firm believer in that all pics need editing. I, on the other hand, didn't agree. He suggested I use Picassa (a free program) to edit my pics. He said it was easy enough, even a...well, even I could do it. He was right, and I was immediately sold. Now, I bring this up because, as nice as this turning is, the fact that it is skewed to one side (happens on almost all my pics) distracts me from really seeing the form of the bowl. Picassa will let you straighten that out in a jiffy. Also, cropping the pic so that only as much background as needed helps from seeing your entire black cloth. Hope this helps, as a little extra effort will help us all see your turnings in the light they deserve to be seen in.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Norm192 (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you Mike.
I struggle with picture taking and haven't been truly satisfied with any of my results yet. I study other peoples pics, backgrounds, etc but can' t seem to duplicate. I have found some set ups online and have been thinking about setting up a "picture place" in a spare bedroom.
I haven't used any editing software yet, but I will start looking at them. There is probably already something on my ipad I'm just to technically challenged to find or use it.
If anyone has a cool pic taking setup I'd like to see it.


----------

